# Feeding a puppy adult dog food?



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

My friend has a Belgian Malinois, who is almost 1 years old and somewhat underweight (he just got her about 2 months ago). He is feeding her Orijen, but the adult formula. Is that OK, or should he be feeding her the puppy formula? What's the difference? What are the benefits?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Not really a difference. I fed the puppy to Rocky because he preferred the taste over the adult. My son's chihuahua we fed the EVO adult formula because the size pieces worked well. There is not much difference between puppy and adult dog foods. It is mostly for marketing purposes. They may list a slight variation in ingredients, but it's not enough to make a difference in the long run. Same thing with breed specific dog foods. In case you are wondering, the vets were always perfectly fine with the way we fed them. They agreed it didn't matter with puppy versus adult.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

chowder said:


> I fed the puppy to Rocky



You know, I've never been one to attack the raw feeders out here... But this raw feeding has gone one step too far, can't we all agree?

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

> I fed the puppy to Rocky





kevin bradley said:


> You know, I've never been one to attack the raw feeders out here... But this raw feeding has gone one step too far, can't we all agree?
> 
> ahahahahahahahah


Lol, out of control :lol:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> You know, I've never been one to attack the raw feeders out here... But this raw feeding has gone one step too far, can't we all agree?
> 
> ahahahahahahahah


ROFL, that's good!


----------



## aria2712 (Mar 12, 2012)

I prefer orijen puppy to adult because the protein and fat are in a higher level. but it is still okay if you want to stick feeding him with orijen adult. not so much different.


----------



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

What about calcium? It seems that the puppy formula has more of it.

Also, what I am concerned about is that there is a warning on the Dog Food Analysis webiste that while Orijen is one of the best foods out there, it shouldn't be fed to puppies, especialyl large-breed puppies due to the protein content: "The only caution we would make on this food is that the high protein content may make it suitable for adult dogs only, particularly in the case of large breeds."


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

kevin bradley said:


> You know, I've never been one to attack the raw feeders out here... But this raw feeding has gone one step too far, can't we all agree?
> 
> ahahahahahahahah


Well Kevin, that puppy was just getting on my nerves !


----------



## aria2712 (Mar 12, 2012)

cochon said:


> What about calcium? It seems that the puppy formula has more of it.
> 
> Also, what I am concerned about is that there is a warning on the Dog Food Analysis webiste that while Orijen is one of the best foods out there, it shouldn't be fed to puppies, especialyl large-breed puppies due to the protein content: "The only caution we would make on this food is that the high protein content may make it suitable for adult dogs only, particularly in the case of large breeds."


I think puppies need more nutrition than adult since they are in a growing phase. for me, I will keep choosing orijen puppy to feed my dogs (puppy or adult). I am more concerned about the protein's sources instead of the level. About calcium, i don't really think about it since there are not much different between puppy and adult, and i do not give calcium supplement for them (really rely on the calcium in it). 

my dogs are 2 female golden retrievers (3 yrs and 1.5 yrs), i feed them Acana Puppy Large Breed (If I have sufficient money to buy orijen, I will feed them with orijen puppy or 6 fish). it's just my humble opinion.


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

There is a difference! Read the labels!


----------



## Jace (Oct 3, 2012)

There are nutrient requirement differences between puppy and adult, and it depends on whether the nutrient analysis happens to meet puppy requirements in an adult food. Many people switch due to concerns with the puppy growing to quickly, however this is a bit of misnomer, as in many cases the calories are less in the adult, and the puppy must eat more food, and therefore ingests more of the minerals than they might need. Here are the nutrient profiles for dog and puppies to illustrate the difference Dog Food Standards by the AAFCO


----------

